# Job seeker benefit - substitute teacher



## johnfenit (14 Dec 2019)

hello,

my son is a currently covering maternity leave and doesn't get paid for the standard holidays ie Christmas period - 2 weeks, October break - 1 week etc. instead he gets a holiday accrual of approx 8% which on a full year would equate to c23 days holidays.

question: should he sign on in Social Welfare for upcoming Christmas period, where he could claim for 2 weeks benefit offset by the holiday pay he's accrued from September to December?   or this how the system works?

thanks

john


----------



## Feemar5 (15 Dec 2019)

He can certainly sign on for social welfare but if he has not worked previously he may not have enough contributions for Jobseekers benefit.       He would be entitled to jobseekers allowance but that payment is means tested  and if he is under 24 and living at home some of your income may also be taken into account.


----------



## notabene (15 Dec 2019)

johnfenit said:


> hello,
> 
> my son is a currently covering maternity leave and doesn't get paid for the standard holidays ie Christmas period - 2 weeks, October break - 1 week etc. instead he gets a holiday accrual of approx 8% which on a full year would equate to c23 days holidays.
> 
> ...



Yes he should, and should have done so for oct midterm to keep prsi etc up. They have system well worked out for teachers on part time contracts, once he registers for Christmas, he should be given forms for his principal to sign and thereafter about a week prior to hols the forms will come out for him to get signed return - if he is doing any work at all, they can do the docket system where he can work up to three days per week while claiming for the others. This also applies if his maternity cover ends before the end of the school year and he’s doing a few days subbing a week but not working more than three days in the week. If he’s working more than that he can’t claim any benefits even if he is on reduced hours. Has been a number of years since I was in a similar position but I don’t imagine it has changed in the intervening period


----------



## johnfenit (16 Dec 2019)

dear all,

many thanks

john


----------



## jim (19 Jan 2020)

Related question guys - hypothetically....

If teacher wanted to quit their teaching post could they get JB while they look for alternative post or alternative career/role? My understanding is that if you quit a job of your own volition you cant get JB but if you leave on the basis of wanting to seek out an alternative role then you might be entitled to it assuming you have the prsi stamps.


----------

